# This really brings back memories



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2018)

Or as Sonny James sang his song..Young Love.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2018)

awww those were the days....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2018)

Great photo!

It would be nice to make a 2018 version to put next to it in the scrapbook for the grand kids!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh yes, I had those knee highs and always a pony tail. I loved that Sonny James song as well. I wore out that 45 record.


----------



## IKE (Jan 5, 2018)

The guy in the photo is a lot better looking than me but I swear the girl looks and is built just exactly like my first really serious girlfriend Marilyn Richwalski.....we were going together for about a year till I enlisted in the Army in July of '67. 

We were both big baseball fans.....1st and 2nd base only, we never made it all the way to 3rd.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2018)

IKE said:


> The guy in the photo is a lot better looking than me but I swear the girl looks and is built just exactly like my first really serious girlfriend Marilyn Richwalski for about a year back in '66 before I enlisted in the Army in July of '67.
> 
> We were both big baseball fans.....1st and 2nd base only, we never made it all the way to 3rd.



After about two months of training...I got a home run. layful:


----------



## IKE (Jan 5, 2018)

Pappy said:
			
		

> After about two months of training...I got a home run. layful:



I know it's hard to believe but back then although I was a pretty tuff, trouble making, fight at the drop of a hat SOB I was sorta shy when it came to girls......if Marilyn hadn't of been somewhat aggressive I probably wouldn't have learned anything about baseball.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2018)

So true Ike. Once you’ve touch home plate, the homers come a little easier. Best to stay in bullpen till you get some practice.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great photo!
> 
> It would be nice to make a 2018 version to put next to it in the scrapbook for the grand kids!



_Young Love...Class of 2018_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> _Young Love...Class of 2018_



Looks like the class of 2018 can't afford a car, probably live at home with the folks! nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2018)

This song struck out...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2018)




----------

